# Proof that a "Squirrel Gun" makes an effective self defense weapon



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Never underestimate a near centarian with his trusty ol' 22 rifle!:thumbsup:

http://video.foxnews.com/v/1822678618001/

One shot to the center of the chest with a .22 LR resulted in the fatality of the burglar.


----------



## Tomslick66 (Mar 16, 2011)

Kudos for a veteran who refused to be a victim! This just proves that the best gun in any situation is the one you have on hand!


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

One less problem out there.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

I like how he sat in his chair waiting for the guy to come up stairs. Good job, Pops. And thank you!


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Good job on him...Dude just got out of jail and was already on the prowl...


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Saw it on the news tonight and was pleased w/ that outcome.....save everyone some $$$$


----------



## Quietgenialboy (Aug 21, 2012)

Sadly, we'll probably end up seeing more of the intended victim in the news when he is brought to civil court for emotional damages from the two hoodlums in the car.


----------



## smokin berlinet (Aug 25, 2012)

A true good american cleans up 1 more piece of trash. Good job sir, and thank you


----------



## Clayjunky (Feb 17, 2010)

One more oxygen thief off the planet- Well done old-timer!


----------



## WDE (Jul 24, 2012)

Good for him


----------

